# Constant sneezing



## ZAnna (Aug 21, 2011)

My 5 months old bunny has been sneezing constantly for about 2 months. He doesn't have any mucus but he does have boogers that stick onto his fur around his nose where the fur are all dried up from it. Does this show any signs of illness or is this just common behavior?


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 21, 2011)

I think any kind of discharge (unless its blood or puss) that comes from the nose is mucus. My bunnies were having sneezing fits when i brought home some meadow hay because they were out of oaten. I figured it must be that hay because it only started a day or 2 after i brought that hay home. I threw it out and found another supplier that had some oaten hay and after a few days the sneezing attacks stopped. They didn't have any discharge from their noses though. 

One thing that is suggested when you're concerned about a rabbit sneezing is to check their front paws, between their toes. If it's crusty or wet from wiping their nose then you might need to consider taking it to the vet for a check up as Pasteurella might be a possibility. From what i understand, a good immune system will fight off and kill the Pasteurella virus, but i wouldn't leave it to chance myself. Could just be something in the hay though. A lot of pet stores (at least the ones here) sell old, dusty and moldy hay which is less than ideal for your rabbits and could be causing him to sneeze. Some hays like Lucerne can be dustier than other hays.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 21, 2011)

Get the bunny to the vet! Any runny nose really worries me. Maybe its nothing or just allergies, but I wouldn't wait any longer to find out. I waited a month to take Charlie into a vet with this problem, and she was alread so bad. Also, don't let them tell you its Pasturella without a cultue and sensitivity, etc. My vet said Charlie had Pasturella for sure and didn't say we really needed to do the tests. I gave her back to the breeder because she offered no other treatment as the Baytril and panicillin hadn't cleare it up. The breeders been using Benadryl, and something saline, and has made some progress with the situation. The other breeders besides her all just said to put down the bunny as she wouldn't get better. =PPPP
But if its been 2 months and its not better, get the bunny checked and don't let it get worse.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2011)

I would get a test from the vet, like the others said. Could also be an allergy to the hay or anything else that may have changed recently.


----------



## ZAnna (Aug 22, 2011)

is there a possibility that it is because of his shedding? since i noticed this behavior when he started shedding?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess maybe. I just personally wouldn't take a risk-if he's been sneezing for 2 months, I wouldn't leave it much longer.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 22, 2011)

Allergies in rabbits are uncommon, and I can't see how his sneezing could be caused by shedding. Rabbits shed all the time without sneezing.

I'm thinkingit's dusty hay or pellets. You can try sifting his food and see if a lot of dust comes out, and then if there's an improvement to his sneezing. I'd be surprised if it's anything serious because he's had it for two months, and it hasn't gotten worse. But, it could be, or could turn into, an upper respiratory infection if it is dust or pasturella, and he will need a vet at that point.

The second you see a worsening of his condition, or if it doesn't improve with eliminating dust from his hay and food, you should take him to the vet. A UTI can turn into pneumonia very quickly and once that happens, you'll likely lose your bun.


----------



## ZAnna (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed there was a little dried up fur under his eye, is it possible that he was crying or tearing?
what does that mean?
I also notice how he likes to cuddle next to me more often than run around.
Is it possible that he is cold?
is there anything that could be done without going to the vet?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, that sounds like possbile tearing under the eye. I'd have to see a picture though. 
As far as what you can do without a vet..well I guess i've heard of trying Benedryl and I've heard of it working for *some** things (not pasturella) but I odn't even know the dosage for that. If it's an upper respiratory infection or Pasturella, there really isn't any awy around taking bunny to the vet.


----------

